# Ointment grease



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Zoey had an ear infection last week, and I took her to the vet who cleaned out her ears, put some ointment in them, and then gave me a fresh tube to continue doing it at home. Well today I gave her the last of it in the morning.. her ear looks GREAT btw.. and then this afternoon I decided to give her a bath to get the grease that was left from the ointment off of her ear. It somehow spread to coat her entire ear.. inside and out.. :-/ So it was making her ear look really stringy and gross and.. well.. greasy to touch lol.. 

Anyway I used ear cleaner in her ears and wiped them out with cotton balls before the bath.. thinking I would have cleaned out the remaining ointment.. And I washed her ear twice, and it seemed clean. But now when she is all dry, it's still greasy! Terribly terribly greasy!  Do I need to use a different kind of soap to get it out? I used the Eqyss Micro-tek stuff since that's what i always give her a bath with.. Should I try dawn or something next time? I considered that maybe it's still coming from the ointment inside her ear..but I don't think it would have coated her whole ear and part of her head in that short of a time.. I think it just didn't get cleaned out.. So, any suggestions for getting this grease out? The ointment is made by Butler ... it's called Otibiotic Ointment. Thanks for any suggestions.


EDIT: Wow I just kinda read over what I wrote.. I'm sorry if I'm not making a whole lot of sense or complete sentences.. I only got three hours of sleep last night and am a little out of it today


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Try a little Dawn dishwashing soap - the original blue formula, not any other! They use it on wildlife to degrease from oil spills. Or, you could try a vinegar and water rinse. That, too, will help remove the oil.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I fight with this greasy/oily ear infection ointment every day on dogs. LOL Its HORRIBLE to get all out. The only thing that even comes close to removing most of it is Dawn..Like Poodle said, the original..NOT the fancy antibacterial or colored stuff. Dilute it about 5:1 and put it on the ears DRY...When you wet oil/grease, it spreads around. Let it sit a minute, then rinse and repeat. Then wash with a regular shampoo as well. If you want to, before you wash her, coat her ears/greasy part of head in cornstarch (while she's dry) and leave it on for 15 minutes to half an hour. It will absorb some of the oil before you start washing. Sometimes, it just takes 2 or 3 weeks and washings to get it all out. Fun huh? LOL


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Two to three weeks! Great! LOL.. well I'll give her a bath and use the dawn in a couple of days, and let you know how it goes.. I didn't know that oil would spread out when it got wet! No wonder.. it was just on her ear before the bath, and now it's on part of her head, the side of her face, neck and that little area behind her ear  I don't think it bothers her any though.. Just the people that want to pet her  Thanks guys!


----------



## Hausgrim (Nov 18, 2011)

How much should I put in an 11year old female Beagle's ears ?


----------



## CavallierFan21 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'ld definitely recommend Dawn too!


----------



## Hausgrim (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok, cool. Got the Dawn part but what is the normal dosage of the ointment ?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Whatever your vet suggested. I think for Zoey it was just a squirt in each ear once or twice a day..


----------



## Hausgrim (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok. Thank you very much. Couldn't remember what he said but thats seems to sound right.


----------

